# Alternating Somatic Meditation



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I've mentioned this a few times to some people in chat, so I'll try to explain it better here.

After reading Peter Levine's Waking the Tiger, a naturalistic theory on physical trauma and its resultant symptoms, I came up with this.

In the book, he describes an incident early in his career with a disturbed shut-in. He tried to relax her, but then she screamed. On instinct, he told her to run. In a trance, her legs contracted and contorted as if she was running.
Afterwards, her problems were greatly reduced. She had released frozen energy and its consequent manifestations.

So I thought about a powerful meditation I used to do, from the Milani Vijaya tantra, that simply says, "Lie down as dead" (Zen Flesh Zen Bones.)

The reason this appealed to me is that it's simple and you can't do it wrong. The intellectual mind thinks of technique and strategy. you can let it. just dont move a muscle. Not a twitch. Frozen energy starts to rush. Trust your body and let it flow. Trust your body. Behind troubling thoughts are disturbing emotions, behind them are physical feelings. Focus on your body. Trace them back, again and again, watch them change, follow them. It's an interesting journey.

But, and here's the difference, when the energy builds up, dont repress it. kick, contort, shake...whatever you feel.
This will naturally come in phases. When you've exhausted a phase, sink back into the corpse meditation. The more relaxed you become, the more subtle your awareness is, and you will be able to focus on the more hard-to-notice trauma trapped in your system. Then follow your body.

Hope this helps someone.
I've personally found it very therapeutic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

great post!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Addendum:

Instead of just coming out of the main meditation, roll gently onto your side into a loose foetal position. This chang in position often brings on a new wave of movement.
Likewise, onto your front.
Remember as you focus on your body to feel your body's contact with the floor.


----------

